# My game idea



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

This is my awesome game idea:

The game would be called Chore Challenge and it could be for the Wii, 3DS, PS3, or 360. The purpose is to get your chores done faster than your opponents. You'll have 2 opponents. You can play 2/3 player and play others via wifi.
 You can play as Speedy Susie, Big Buck, or Tiny Tina. Each character has their own special talent. Tiny Tina can do chores like the chimney, cleaning behind the fridge, etc easier than the others because she's small. 
Big Buck can do jobs such as cleaning the top of fridge, the cabinets, the cieling fans, etc because he is big aka tall.
Speedy Susie has the speed power. She can do the chores faster than anyone else.
The chores you can do are:
Cleaning the toilets
Cleaning the dishes
Cleaning the floors
Dusting the wood furniture
Cleaning the cabinets
Cleaning the litter box
Making the beds
Straightening the furniture
Picking up stuff off the floor
Taking out the trash
\Washing the cars
Sweeping the garage

You have 20 minutes to do all your chores, whoever finishes first wins a solid gold broom.

Tell me what ya think!!


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks nice. I would like it if it had a storyline


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

It's just the same thing each time. Same contest, same house, same chores to do, same everything.
The gold broom you win, you can't use.


----------



## AnimalCrossingCF (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool,But I really would want it if there was a storyline.


----------



## AnimalCrossingCF (Jul 30, 2011)

But still really nice and cool.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

I guess another prize could be the title of "Duster myster of the milenium"


----------



## AnimalCrossingCF (Jul 30, 2011)

Really,Ok then,anyone else who is doing it as well?


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

People can also get the option to wear brown or black shoes, have leg hair or no leg hair, and to have dirty or clean hair.


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2011)

I hate to sound rude, but to be honest; doing chores isn't exactly my idea of fun. Sounds kind of boring to me.


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 30, 2011)

Let me guess, the game is like Cooking Mama but with the washing up! (and no cooking!)


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

Well to spice things up I'll add whiping the counters


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

I can also add scrubbing the walls :O


----------



## AndyB (Jul 30, 2011)

Doesn't sound like a particularly fun videogame. I don't want to play a game about chores when I have them to do outside of the game. That said, it's like someone you'd say to children to make them actually do their choires.
Also, it sounds alot like these minigame collections that alot of different games have done/solely been based around.

Even so, balancing these characters would be a huge thing. Why would I pick anyone other than Speedy Susie, as the aim of the game is to be the first to finish.. and her ability is that she can complete chores faster than anyone else. Thus making the other characters useless really.

Furthermore, how would the game be controlled? Button masher or motion controls?

All in all, wouldn't interest me.


----------



## Zex (Jul 30, 2011)

Wario Ware type style minigames?


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 31, 2011)

This is a terrible idea.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Doesn't sound like a particularly fun videogame. I don't want to play a game about chores when I have them to do outside of the game. That said, it's like someone you'd say to children to make them actually do their choires.
> Also, it sounds alot like these minigame collections that alot of different games have done/solely been based around.
> 
> Even so, balancing these characters would be a huge thing. Why would I pick anyone other than Speedy Susie, as the aim of the game is to be the first to finish.. and her ability is that she can complete chores faster than anyone else. Thus making the other characters useless really.
> ...


 
I agree. See, videogames are for things that you cannot do/are hard to do in the real world. It's like making a game solely based on doing mathematical equations. Regardless, it sounds like a Mario Party 8. No real goal except complete around 15 minigames and then do them again. And again. And again. And again.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a better game idea:

The game would be called Homework Heros. 
In the game, you're a superhero who does your entire High School's homework
At first you can only do Chemistry Homework, but as you complete assignments, you unlock different subjects, and they are:
Calculus
College Algebra
Biology
English 1-4
The homework you do is just like homework in real high school. You go to the school library to check out textbooks, you take notes, do the assignments, and get 25 cents from the student for each assignment you complete.
If you unlock and complete all the subjects you win the title of Ultimate Homework Hero and you get a #3 pencil.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

You trollin'. Did you even read my post?


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 31, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> You trollin'. Did you even read my post?


She is obviously a moron.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 31, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> She is obviously a moron.


 
How am I a moron?
Because I come up with a game idea that you don't like?
That's a pretty lame & shallow excuse for someone being a moron.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 31, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> You trollin'. Did you even read my post?


 
Not trolling, just coming up with genius game ideas.
They are genius. Why else would I be the first one to come up with games like these?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> Not trolling, just coming up with genius game ideas.
> They are genius. Why else would I be the first one to come up with games like these?


 
Because no one goes away from homework to play video games which contain more homework.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 31, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Because no one goes away from homework to play video games which contain more homework.


 
It's good educational video gaming.
Plus a prize from beating the game is a fake Albert Einstein  mustache in which you can pretend you are him.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> It's good educational video gaming.


 
Education and Video Games...
1) Sony and Microsoft would never make such a game, even if they tried going towards casual gamers, they'd know badly it would turn out.
2) If Nintendo did make such a game, it would be one of those $15-$20 DS (not 3DS) games that not very many people buy.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 31, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Education and Video Games...
> 1) Sony and Microsoft would never make such a game, even if they tried going towards casual gamers, they'd know badly it would turn out.
> 2) If Nintendo did make such a game, it would be one of those $15-$20 DS (not 3DS) games that not very many people buy.


 
Statistics show that if this game was made, more than 98% of the human population would buy this.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 31, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> How am I a moron?
> Because I come up with a game idea that you don't like?
> That's a pretty lame & shallow excuse for someone being a moron.


Oh, well, okay. You are a moron because you want to make a video game about dumb chores. If I wanted to do something like that, I would do that in my own damn house instead of wasting it on a virtual house. Also, you ask if people are virgins on an ANIMAL CROSSING forum. A game made for LITTLE CHILDREN.

99% would buy this game? Did your parents drop you on your head?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> Statistics show that if this game was made, more than 98% of the human population would buy this.


 
Statistics...? I think you're high or something. I say !voteban for the time being. (a little TF2 reference there)


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 31, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> Oh, well, okay. You are a moron because you want to make a video game about dumb chores. If I wanted to do something like that, I would do that in my own damn house instead of wasting it on a virtual house. *Also, you ask if people are virgins on an ANIMAL CROSSING forum. A game made for LITTLE CHILDREN.*
> 
> 99% would buy this game? Did your parents drop you on your head?


 
Are you aware that this forum isn't even really that much about AC anymore? It started to be ever since AC 3DS info was released, though.
 And are you ALSO aware that most people on this website are not "little children"?
If this game was made for "little children" then why do so many teenagers and adults have it? Because it's not made for "little children". Dora the Explorer is for little children. Animal Crossing can be, but it's not aimed at them.


----------



## acroxx (Jul 31, 2011)

i would not buy this game. doing my chores in real life is annoying enough.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 31, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> Animal Crossing can be, but it's not aimed at them.


You must be high.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 31, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> You must be high.


 
FYI Little children games are usually rated EC (early childhood) and not E (everyone).


----------



## Freya123 (Jul 31, 2011)

I will not fuel this argument about the age rating of Animal Crossing, but I am willing to add this: why have a video game solely about chores? It'd make sense if chores were a side thing, but the entire point of a game? I'm sorry, but no. Even if there were kids who like to do chores, I think they'd rather do actual chores than virtual chores.

It just seems like a game created by adults to encourage kids to do chores... It doesn't seem like the most popular idea to me.

Then again, trends in video games can be unpredictable, but... nah, just don't see this one being super-popular.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 31, 2011)

Are you stupid? Early childhood gaming is for 5 year olds and younger. If it is rated Everyone, then ages 6-12 would most likely purchase that than other rated games. Also, children also buy rated T games and up if they're parents allowed them.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 31, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> Are you stupid? Early childhood gaming is for 5 year olds and younger. If it is rated Everyone, then ages 6-12 would most likely purchase that than other rated games. Also, children also buy rated T games and up if they're parents allowed them.


 E means EVERYONE. Not ages 6-12 -.-
With logic like what you're saying, I'm extremely surprised you're calling ME stupid.

EDIT:
Also, kids ages 5 and younger would qualify under the category of "little children".


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 31, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> E means EVERYONE. Not ages 6-12 -.-
> With logic like what you're saying, I'm extremely surprised you're calling ME stupid.


Do you not understand what I am saying? I'm saying that ages 6-12 would _most likely_ purchase the game. I didn't say _everyone_ is 6-12.


----------



## acroxx (Jul 31, 2011)

just face it KCourtnee, this game idea is stupid.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 31, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> Do you not understand what I am saying? I'm saying that ages 6-12 would _most likely_ purchase the game. I didn't say _everyone_ is 6-12.


 
Really? How would YOU know kids ages 6-12 would most likely purchase it? Most people that play it are 12+. Not saying everyone is, but MOST.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 31, 2011)

acroxx said:


> just face it KCourtnee, this game idea is stupid.


 
Learn to read. We aren't even talking about my game idea
-_-


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 1, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> Really? How would YOU know kids ages 6-12 would most likely purchase it? Most people that play it are 12+. Not saying everyone is, but MOST.


But you just said that it's _not_ aimed for children.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 1, 2011)

See, I see this more as a government propaganda scheme. KC is just a government employee trying to get kids into educational video gaming. Then, once there they will plant, in the minds of everyone playing the game, the concept of dictatorship. They will then vote to pass the bill that establishes the president as a dictator over the United States with Congress and the Senate pulling the strings. The US will then be launched into a Civil War with the brainwashed victims against the still sane victims. Once the sane victims have been declared victorious, the dictator will then relinquish his position, only after he strikes a deal with China in which he will sign over the United States to China. Then, the remaining 10,000 will flee to Canada where everyone will be shipped off to England. Afterwards, the Russians will plant their nukes around the continent, eventually detonating them, sinking the continent. This is why we cannot allow these games to be made! DO NOT GIVE IN! FIGHT FOR FREEDOM! FIGHT FOR JUSTICE! FIGHT FOR AMERICA! *crowd cheers and stage goes dark* *Jimmy Hendricks steps out and leads everyone in the National Anthem as we gather our guns and head for D.C.*


----------



## acroxx (Aug 1, 2011)

i know how to read. and i know doing chores is not fun. and i agree with everything that lazyrs is saying.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> But you just said that it's _not_ aimed for children.


 
Go back and read what I said. I said it's not aimed at little children


----------



## acroxx (Aug 1, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> See, I see this more as a government propaganda scheme. KC is just a government employee trying to get kids into educational video gaming. Then, once there they will plant, in the minds of everyone playing the game, the concept of dictatorship. They will then vote to pass the bill that establishes the president as a dictator over the United States with Congress and the Senate pulling the strings. The US will then be launched into a Civil War with the brainwashed victims against the still sane victims. Once the sane victims have been declared victorious, the dictator will then relinquish his position, only after he strikes a deal with China in which he will sign over the United States to China. Then, the remaining 10,000 will flee to Canada where everyone will be shipped off to England. Afterwards, the Russians will plant their nukes around the continent, eventually detonating them, sinking the continent. This is why we cannot allow these games to be made! DO NOT GIVE IN! FIGHT FOR FREEDOM! FIGHT FOR JUSTICE! FIGHT FOR AMERICA! *crowd cheers and stage goes dark* *Jimmy Hendricks steps out and leads everyone in the National Anthem as we gather our guns and head for D.C.*


omg, this is hilarious. xD


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> See, I see this more as a government propaganda scheme. KC is just a government employee trying to get kids into educational video gaming. Then, once there they will plant, in the minds of everyone playing the game, the concept of dictatorship. They will then vote to pass the bill that establishes the president as a dictator over the United States with Congress and the Senate pulling the strings. The US will then be launched into a Civil War with the brainwashed victims against the still sane victims. Once the sane victims have been declared victorious, the dictator will then relinquish his position, only after he strikes a deal with China in which he will sign over the United States to China. Then, the remaining 10,000 will flee to Canada where everyone will be shipped off to England. Afterwards, the Russians will plant their nukes around the continent, eventually detonating them, sinking the continent. This is why we cannot allow these games to be made! DO NOT GIVE IN! FIGHT FOR FREEDOM! FIGHT FOR JUSTICE! FIGHT FOR AMERICA! *crowd cheers and stage goes dark* *Jimmy Hendricks steps out and leads everyone in the National Anthem as we gather our guns and head for D.C.*


 
Are you serious?
I'm not a government employee. If I was, I sure would NOT be giving out this idea on an animal crossing message board.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 1, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> If this game was made for "little children" then why do so many teenagers and adults have it? Because it's not made for "little children". Dora the Explorer is for little children.* Animal Crossing can be, but it's not aimed at them.*


This is what you said.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 1, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> Are you serious?
> I'm not a government employee. If I was, I sure would NOT be giving out this idea on an animal crossing message board.


 
lrn2joke


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> This is what you said.


 
"Dora the Explorer is for * little children *. Animal Crossing can be, but * it's not aimed at them *."

Obviously by "them" I meant little children.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a third party game developed and published only for the Wii.

And come on, I miss out on a chance to make someone rage. Seriously, TBT?


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm sure you are all in denial about saying this game is bad. I know you all really like it, and you're jusrt mad that I came up with it first.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 1, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Sounds like a third party game developed and published only for the Wii.


 
DS exclusive*


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 1, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> I'm sure you are all in denial about saying this game is bad. I know you all really like it, and you're jusrt mad that I came up with it first.


Alright, I admit it. I'm jealous that you made a game about doing filthy household chores and doing stacks of homework. Yes, I'm jealous of this idea.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> Alright, I admit it. I'm jealous that you made a game about doing filthy household chores and doing stacks of homework. Yes, I'm jealous of this idea.


 

Now everyone else who talked poop about this game needs to admit it.


----------



## acroxx (Aug 1, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> I'm sure you are all in denial about saying this game is bad. I know you all really like it, and you're jusrt mad that I came up with it first.


...seriously?

and Bacon Boy, more like GBA exclusive. :L


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 1, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> Now everyone else who talked poop about this game needs to admit it.


I'm sorry. It's just that this game idea is utter crap, and I couldn't help myself.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> I'm sorry. It's just that this game idea is utter crap, and I couldn't help myself.


 
How is this game in any way utter crap?
This could be title of the decade!


----------



## acroxx (Aug 1, 2011)

i am so jealous of you Courtnee. how didn't i think of this before you? i'm so "stupid".


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 1, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> How is this game in any way utter crap?
> This could be title of the decade!


Because you made it?


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> Because you made it?


 
-_-
Give mature criticism.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 1, 2011)

Why would anyone purchase a game about homework, when they have homework of their own.

I'm tired of you're trolling.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> Why would anyone purchase a game about homework, when they have homework of their own.
> 
> I'm tired of you're trolling.


 
It would be rated M for mature.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 1, 2011)

People would have their own jobs. Why would they want to get homework?


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> People would have their own jobs. Why would they want to get homework?


 
To gain knowledge of said subject(s)


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 1, 2011)

They wouldn't have the time for such things, they already have a job!


----------



## acroxx (Aug 1, 2011)

i'll give you mature criticism courtnee...
first of all, nobody likes chores. why would they want to waste their time pretending to do chores?
secondly, don't make fake statistics. don't say 98% people would like this, because in reality, i don't think anyone will.
finally, if you like chores so much, ask your mom to give you extra ones. that way you will have real life fun, not just virtual fun.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> They wouldn't have the time for such things, they already have a job!


 
Just because someone is 18+ years old doesn't mean they have a job :/


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

acroxx said:


> i'll give you mature criticism courtnee...
> first of all, nobody likes chores. why would they want to waste their time pretending to do chores?
> secondly, don't make fake statistics. don't say 98% people would like this, because in reality, i don't think anyone will.
> finally, if you like chores so much, ask your mom to give you extra ones. that way you will have real life fun, not just virtual fun.


 
Where's your evidence that "nobody likes chores"?
I know a couple of my friends who love cleaning and doing chores like that. I wouldn't mind being a maid IRL because I like to clean.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ugh. You idiot, they would either be in college, have a job, poor, or living in their mom's basement.

Do you think they would want to waste their life on virtual homework created by a moron?


----------



## acroxx (Aug 1, 2011)

i don't know any single person that likes chores. i mean, who likes cleaning toilets without even getting paid?


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> Ugh. You idiot, they would either be in college, have a job, poor, or living in their mom's basement.
> 
> Do you think they would want to waste their life on virtual homework created by a moron?


 
1. Not everyone has a basement. Where I live, NOBODY has basements.
2. Just because you don't like the idea, doesn't mean I am an "idiot" or a "moron". Grow up.
3. Some people like to learn about things, so the enthusiastic learners would like this game.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 1, 2011)

acroxx said:


> i don't know any single person that likes chores. i mean, who likes cleaning toilets without even getting paid?


Obviously she likes digging her dirty fingers on toilet bowls.


----------



## acroxx (Aug 1, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> 1. Not everyone has a basement. Where I live, NOBODY has basements.


you're using this as one of your comebacks...?

anyways, i'm retiring from this fight because you obviously can't handle criticism.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

acroxx said:


> i don't know any single person that likes chores. i mean, who likes cleaning toilets without even getting paid?


 
You shouldn't have to be paid just to clean your toilet(s). Cleaning toilets, as well as every other chore in your house, is called a RESPONSIBILITY. Something that just needs to be done. I hope you don't actually rely on getting paid just to do chores.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 1, 2011)

acroxx said:


> you're using this as one of your comebacks...?
> 
> anyways, i'm retiring from this fight because you obviously can't handle criticism.


No one can win in a troll's fight.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> Obviously she likes digging her dirty fingers on toilet bowls.


 
Most people clean toilets using a toilet scrub brush. Not their fingers >_>


----------



## Freya123 (Aug 1, 2011)

You call it educational, but... I don't see the educational value in it. Really, I don't. I can't figure out how a game where we do nothing but chores is educational... I see it as the kind of game that parents trick their kids into playing to try to get them excited about chores.

Personally, I think good educational games require fun stuff as well, and chores just don't seem... fun. Even in mini-game form. Animal Crossing is a game that's educational but also fun; this game... isn't. It just offers chores, nothing else. Now, if it were just a side thing to the main game, maybe the chores could be fun, but otherwise... not really.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 1, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> No one can win in a troll's fight.


 
^ Well said.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

No matter what anyone says, I know you are all just in denial.
My game is awesome


----------



## Freya123 (Aug 1, 2011)

...That still doesn't explain how this game is educational.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

Freya123 said:


> ...That still doesn't explain how this game is educational.


 
I was talking about my homework game idea as educatiional 
I think it's on page 2 or 3.


----------



## Freya123 (Aug 1, 2011)

...I'm sorry, but every kid I know would run away at the mention of the word "homework".


----------



## PrincessJess (Aug 1, 2011)

Im not really sure if people would pay for a game that makes you work for a broom you cant even use.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

They will if they figure out they can change their tools during the game.


----------



## Callie (Aug 1, 2011)

Look, it's great that you think your game is awesome, and that you're proud of it. But not everyone is jealous and in denial. They just don't think it's a good concept for a game, as they don't like doing the activities around which it centers. That's fine, that's their opinion. I'm sure you have some activity you don't enjoy. Would you like playing a game based around that? No. And if you voiced that opinion, wouldn't you think it to be silly to have the person who thought of that game idea to call you jealous because you didn't think of it first? Yes you would. You didn't think of it first for a reason, you don't like the activity. So just let the opinions float. Not everyone likes chores and homework. It's great that you do, but not everyone does.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm chalk full of game ideas!
What about this:
You play a garbage man, and your job is to go around the city collecting everyone's garbage. You get points based on your spillage as you collect, how fast you collect it, and how many black people live in that area.
It would be called Garbage Tharbage: Black Man Edition.
If you collect everyone's garbage, you earn the title of "Garbage Man Enthusiast" in which you can collect poop, too.


----------



## Brad (Aug 1, 2011)

Yard Work Hero. Think about it.


----------



## acroxx (Aug 1, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> I'm chalk full of game ideas!
> What about this:
> You play a garbage man, and your job is to go around the city collecting everyone's garbage. You get points based on your spillage as you collect, how fast you collect it, and how many black people live in that area.
> It would be called Garbage Tharbage: Black Man Edition.
> If you collect everyone's garbage, you earn the title of "Garbage Man Enthusiast" in which you can collect poop, too.


now, THAT'S a great idea! i would play this every night. i can't wait until some big video game executive takes hold of this. i can't wait to collect my poop!


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

Brad said:


> Yard Work Hero. Think about it.


 
I see my incredible knowledge of good game ideas has rubbed off on people


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey, you gave me inspiration in a game too! Wow, you're good.

My idea is a game where you have to slap idiots. The faster you smack them, and the force of the slap, will result in more points. This would be an app for smart phones. The game would be called: _Troll Slap: KCourtnee Edition_.

Thanks for the idea


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 1, 2011)

I love how people are oblivious to such obvious trolling, lmao.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 1, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> I'm chalk full of game ideas!
> What about this:
> You play a garbage man, and your job is to go around the city collecting everyone's garbage. You get points based on your spillage as you collect, how fast you collect it, and how many black people live in that area.
> It would be called Garbage Tharbage: Black Man Edition.
> If you collect everyone's garbage, you earn the title of "Garbage Man Enthusiast" in which you can collect poop, too.


 
And how many black people live in that area?
First, chores,
Second, homework,
Third, Garbage Pick up?
GURRRLLL.
YOUR GAME IDEASS
SAWWWKK
imo

This is ****ing dumb
imo
(Knew you were trolling when your 2nd idea came up).
.-. imo


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 1, 2011)

She's always been a troll. She's the one who changed a topic from Pokemon HeartGold to sex.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 1, 2011)

Enough is enough kiddies.

@Courtnee, we all know how well you can post such drivel, but you shouldn't force it upon anyone. Everybody has their own opinions and you will do well to respect them.


----------

